# Gm´s Ingame



## Severos (17. Juni 2008)

Hallo liebe Buffed Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War heute mit meinem boomkin dudu twink questen, als mir tatsächlich n GM übern weg gelaufen is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(wohl gemerkt: KEIN privat server)
Naja ich wunderte mich nur, dass auf einmal ein gnom mage in form eines moonkin vor mir stand ^^
War auch ein sehr netter xD
Is euch auch schon mal einer über den weg gelaufen? 
Würds gerne wissen, fands schon cool ^^


----------



## Hinack (17. Juni 2008)

uns ist mal ein gm in kara erschienen, als wir ein item falsch zugewiesen hatten, kam er in form eines untoten und hat über einigen rosenblüten vom himmel regnen lassen, als ich fragte, ob ich auch so blüten bekäme, verwandelte er mich in einen frosch -.-"
danach hat er sich in einen arbeiter verwandelt und hat sich mit dem satz "Work, Work!" verlassen^^
war schon lustig^^


----------



## Soramac (17. Juni 2008)

Lol, hehe.. das ist ja mal lustig


----------



## Mastek (17. Juni 2008)

100%ig P-Server


----------



## AFK08 (17. Juni 2008)

mich hat mal ne ratte Angegriffen


----------



## Severos (17. Juni 2008)

Ne sry ist kein P-Server...
hab extra meinen namen drin gelassen.. kannste im arsenal schaun, aber reiß weiter deine klappe so auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denewardtor (17. Juni 2008)

hab ma einen lvl 70 Krieger in Tanaris bei Gatgetzan gesehen, warn Zwerg GM


----------



## Drynwin (17. Juni 2008)

sind gms ned lvl 255?


----------



## Severos (17. Juni 2008)

Weiß nicht, er war ein Gnomen Magier auf lvl 70 (hab leider nicht zu allem screens gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Er war auf jeden fall nett und hatte die üblichen sätzchen drauf...^^


----------



## The Heini (17. Juni 2008)

gibt schon genug Threads davon, gm's sind echt amüsant <3


----------



## Shadlight (17. Juni 2008)

ist aber eh p server


----------



## Unexcelledx (17. Juni 2008)

mhhm mir rennt nie sowas übern weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totemwächter (17. Juni 2008)

Drynwin schrieb:


> sind gms ned lvl 255?



Warum sollten gm lvl 255 sein? die haben nicht solche ultra rechte wie ihr immer alle denkt und rennen in T10 Klamotten rum! die haben nur eingeschränkte rechte, immerhin sollen die arbeiten und net da rum spielen, soviel ich weiß (bin mir da aber net ganz sicher) Haben die nur lvl Fähigkeiten Teleportation und halt paar Gestaltwandeln wegen dem RP kram, und natürlich unsichtbar und sichtbar ^^


----------



## Mastek (17. Juni 2008)

Shadlight schrieb:


> ist aber eh p server



richtig
auf normalem server wirst nie nen gm sehen
kannst vergessen


----------



## Scred (17. Juni 2008)

> http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k105/The.../warlockse1.jpg


die könn sich leveln und zwar mit *.level up* und dann das level in den chat schreiben (alles in einem satz)


----------



## Mastek (17. Juni 2008)

Severos schrieb:


> Ne sry ist kein P-Server...
> hab extra meinen namen drin gelassen.. kannste im arsenal schaun, aber reiß weiter deine klappe so auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja man kann sich auf P-servern auch wie auf normalen servern nennen


----------



## Totemwächter (17. Juni 2008)

Mastek schrieb:


> richtig
> auf normalem server wirst nie nen gm sehen
> kannst vergessen



Laber doch net son Schwasinn wovon du keine Ahnung hast !
Es gibt sau viele gms die sich zeigen, teilweise auch wenn man liebt frag, wenn man natürlich idoten tickets schreibt is das klar das die sich net zeigen!


----------



## Moritaras (17. Juni 2008)

Ich glaube nicht daran, das es ein P-Server ist.
Ich sass auch schon mal in Silbermond und hab RP-Betrieben als ein GM
vor mich tratt und mich fragte ob ich es gut finde das ich mit meinen dreckigen Füssen die Bank beschmutze.

War ganz witzig. Server war "Die Aldor"


----------



## Marvlol (17. Juni 2008)

AFK08 schrieb:


> mich hat mal ne ratte Angegriffen



Goil


----------



## neo1986 (17. Juni 2008)

Mastek schrieb:


> naja man kann sich auf P-servern auch wie auf normalen servern nennen


Nur weil dir och keiner über den weg gelaufen is muss es sie net geben. Hab schon oft von sowas gehört und gesehen.


----------



## Terratec (17. Juni 2008)

http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=56746
Schaut euch das mal an. Ist ein offizieller Server, alle Spieler sind im Armory auffindbar. Gm in action 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oimdudla (17. Juni 2008)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Laber doch net son Schwasinn wovon du keine Ahnung hast !
> Es gibt sau viele gms die sich zeigen, teilweise auch wenn man liebt frag, wenn man natürlich idoten tickets schreibt is das klar das die sich net zeigen!


richtig, in nem raid hatten mir mal n kleines problem, alle gm angeschrieben und bei einem hat er sich dann auch gezeigt :x


----------



## Xall13 (17. Juni 2008)

AFK08 schrieb:


> mich hat mal ne ratte Angegriffen


 rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Juni 2008)

Meinem 68er Jäger Twink ist letztes ..hüstel..ähm ..irgendwie sein Pet richtig abhanden gekommen...hüstel..möglicherweise wegen Dummheit des Users..hüstel...egal schnell weiter... 
also hab ich nen GM angeschrieben und gefragt obs ne Möglichkiet gibt das Pet wiederzubekommen (hab mein Geistersäbler immerhin seit Level 19 hochgepäppelt)

5 Minuten später erschien son Roter Kobold (wie sie östlich von Thralmar rumaufen) und stelle sich als GM vor. 
Er hat sich mit mir zum Stallmeister begeben und da ein mords Brimborium gemacht (mit Feuerspucken und größer werde und sowas) und dann war mein Tierchen wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat aus meinem Tier und mir noch Piraten gemacht und war wieder weg.

Fand ich ne nette GM-Aktion!!
Hätten sie ja nicht müssen, war eigene Dummheit


----------



## Suyou (17. Juni 2008)

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...r&n=Heather


Wer macht sich soviel mühe die ganzen Sachen aufn P-Server nach zustellen : ) ?


----------



## Marvlol (17. Juni 2008)

Der liebe TE kommt vom PvP-Realm Taerar, somit kein P-Server
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...r&n=Heather
Oder lieg ich da falsch? ^.^

Edit: Nein ^^


----------



## Mastek (17. Juni 2008)

Suyou schrieb:


> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...r&n=Heather
> 
> 
> Wer macht sich soviel mühe die ganzen Sachen aufn P-Server nach zustellen : ) ?



was muss man da groß nachstellen?
nen dudu machen und gleichgewicht skillen equip sieht man nich und sonst auch nix


----------



## Suyou (17. Juni 2008)

Marvlol schrieb:


> Der liebe TE kommt vom PvP-Realm Taerar, somit kein P-Server
> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...r&n=Heather
> Oder lieg ich da falsch? ^.^
> 
> Edit: Nein ^^




Ha ich war schneller *g*

und @Mastek schnapp dir ein Keks verzieh dich in eine Ecke und heul rum.


----------



## Mastek (17. Juni 2008)

Suyou schrieb:


> und @Mastek schnapp dir ein Keks verzieh dich in eine Ecke und heul rum.



ich heul nich rum ich sag nur meine meinung und das ist nicht verboten
ich bin halt mal der meinung dass sich gm's niemals zeigen werden
aber mir egal WoW is eh fürn arsch
AoC FTW


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (17. Juni 2008)

Mastek schrieb:


> ich heul nich rum ich sag nur meine meinung und das ist nicht verboten
> ich bin halt mal der meinung dass sich gm's niemals zeigen werden
> aber mir egal WoW is eh fürn arsch
> AoC FTW



mimimi? *keks reich*


----------



## Sempertalis (17. Juni 2008)

Mastek schrieb:


> ich heul nich rum ich sag nur meine meinung und das ist nicht verboten
> ich bin halt mal der meinung dass sich gm's niemals zeigen werden
> aber mir egal WoW is eh fürn arsch
> AoC FTW




wie beschränkt ... wie kann man nur so auf seiner meinung beharren mit so nem begrenzten halbwissen?


----------



## Nyxon (17. Juni 2008)

Es war mal ein GM bei WoW (Giga) zu gast,er hat gesagt die machen das meistens wenn es ihr letzter Arbeitstag ist.
Sonst es ist sowas von Blizz verboten.


----------



## Totemwächter (17. Juni 2008)

Mastek schrieb:


> ich heul nich rum ich sag nur meine meinung und das ist nicht verboten
> ich bin halt mal der meinung dass sich gm's niemals zeigen werden
> aber mir egal WoW is eh fürn arsch
> AoC FTW



Wenn wow so fürn arsch ist was machst du dann hier im Forum !?
Alos geh brav Aoc zocken und geh uns net auf die nerven !


----------



## dejaspeed (17. Juni 2008)

Wir hatten mal nen bug mit maggi er wurde nicht resettet und wir standen vor den heruntergelassenen Gitter also wurd mal ein gm angeschrieben der mal eben für einen moment maggis platz einnahmen und es mal kurz richtig scheppern (incl deckeneinsturz) lassen dann tauchte wieder maggi auf. ( es war übrigends ein untoder, eigtl hätten wir diesen ja raiden können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Terratec (17. Juni 2008)

Mastek schrieb:


> ich heul nich rum ich sag nur meine meinung und das ist nicht verboten
> ich bin halt mal der meinung dass sich gm's niemals zeigen werden
> aber mir egal WoW is eh fürn arsch
> AoC FTW


*Keks reich und Weg zum AoC-Forum zeig*
Geh woanders flamen! Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totemwächter (17. Juni 2008)

Nyxon schrieb:


> Es war mal ein GM bei WoW (Giga) zu gast,er hat gesagt die machen das meistens wenn es ihr letzter Arbeitstag ist.
> Sonst es ist sowas von Blizz verboten.



Echt? Verdammt warum hab ich die net gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weißt du noch wie die Sendung hies bzw kannste mir vll den VoD link schicken ?


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Juni 2008)

Mastek schrieb:


> ich heul nich rum ich sag nur meine meinung und das ist nicht verboten
> ich bin halt mal der meinung dass sich gm's niemals zeigen werden
> aber mir egal WoW is eh fürn arsch
> AoC FTW



Lies meinen Beitrag (nr. 24) 
Ich kann dir versichern, dass sie sich zeigen!!


----------



## Uldanem (17. Juni 2008)

HAbe auch schonmal einen gesehen beim Oger kloppen in Arathihochland  Zwerg  hat mit mir getanzt dann :>
und vor kurzem erst (Monat her ca-) als Tor in TdM nicht mehr auf ging da war er in gestallt von Illidan gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Habe auch noch Bilder von alle Chars sind auf Blackmoore zu finden!


----------



## Nyxon (17. Juni 2008)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Echt? Verdammt warum hab ich die net gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist etwa 4-5 Wochen her ích such mal *such*




Habs...

http://www.giga.de/features/vod/5591_suend...e_hand_aus_dem/


Musst du aber einen Premium Account bei Giga haben (Glaube ich)


----------



## Black Muffin (17. Juni 2008)

Bei mir ist mal ein GM ertrunken. Keine Ahnung, wie er das geschafft hatte, aber ich war auf der Insel bei Booty Bay und ahtte soeben den Riesen dort gelegt. Anschliessend lief ich als Gnom in seinen körper "rein", kam aber nicht mehr raus! Wohl ein Bug. Jedenfalls kam der dann so angeschwommen (so als Goblin), nachdem ich ihn gerufen hatte, schliesslich kam ich da nicht raus.
Dann ertrank der plötzlich - ich vernahm noch sein Röcheln und Stöhnen. Eine Weile später stand er dann plötzlich neben mir auf der Insel, stellte sich vor usw. und liess den Leichnahm des Riesen verschwinden. Ich kam zwar immer noch nicht raus, aber egal... 15 Minuten später ward as Problem dann behoben.
War schon toll, als der da starb.


----------



## Cathari (17. Juni 2008)

Mastek schrieb:


> richtig
> auf normalem server wirst nie nen gm sehen
> kannst vergessen



Falsch, als ich mein erstes (und bisher einziges) Ticket geschrieben habe, ist der GM, der das Ticket bearbeitet hat, zu mir gekommen (sichtbar). Und ich spiele auf einem offiziellen Server von Blizz. 

Das tolle dabei war, dass ich ihn nicht anwhispern konnte, also hat er uns auf ein Dach geportet, wo wir ungestört in /s reden konnten. Als wir dann fertig waren, hat er dann die Frage gestellt, die man von einem GM in dieser Situation nicht hören will: "Wie kommen wir hier wieder runter?" xD
Aber war sehr witzig. Er hat einen Zauber gewirkt, mit dem er mich werfen konnte. Damit hat er mich dann vom Dach geschmissen, konnte mich aber nicht auffangen und ich wäre fast durch den Aufprallschaden gestorben 

Und GMs können richtig viele kleine Spielereien. 
Z.B. hat er ein Erdbeben ausgelöst (wahrscheinlich nur für mich sichtbar), hat diverse Lichteffekte vorgeführt, mich hoch in die Luft geschleudert (um zu beweisen, dass er mich doch auffangen kann, denke ich ) und hat sich wie bei Noggenfogger kleiner gemacht. 
Insgesamt sehr lustig.

Mittendrin hatte er sich auch verdrückt und mir das Begrüßungsmakro nochmal geschickt. Da musste ich lachen 

Hier mal ein paar Bilder:

Bild 1
Hier sieht man das Dach, auf dem wir waren. Außerdem ist's gerade der Moment, wo er sein Begrüßungsmakro nochmal gepostet hat. (darum "Whoops" )

Bild 2
Kurz nachdem ich auf dem Boden aufgeklatscht bin 

Bild 3
Der Rest von dem dazugehörigen Log. Kompromisslos ehrlich, diese GMs. Und für jede Vorlage zu haben 

Bild 4
Noggenfogger! 

Bild 5
Zum Abschied sein ganzes Spezial-Effekte-Repertoire. Unter meinen Füßen sieht man z.B. die Erdbeben-Auswirkungen.


----------



## Crystalstorm (17. Juni 2008)

ich will auch nen gm sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marvlol (17. Juni 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Dann ertrank der plötzlich - ich vernahm noch sein Röcheln und Stöhnen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Herrlich ^-^


----------



## Magician.^ (17. Juni 2008)

Mastek schrieb:


> richtig
> auf normalem server wirst nie nen gm sehen
> kannst vergessen




Musste vor kurzem PC formatieren und konnte vorher nichts abspeichern.
Hab auch mal ein GM gesehen, da waren wir hinter den Gittern in brt eingespeert.

War eine Gnomin.
Sie hatte dann noch gefragt ob wir nicht artig waren -.-


----------



## Marvlol (17. Juni 2008)

@ Cathari 
Beim 2ten Bild Zensierung seines Namens vergessen ^^


----------



## Thorat (17. Juni 2008)

Mastek schrieb:


> 100%ig P-Server






> ist aber eh p server



wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfahc mal Fresse halten!

Guckt doch im Armory, den Char und die Gilde usw. gibts alles....
Vollpfosten ey...


----------



## Cathari (17. Juni 2008)

Marvlol schrieb:


> @ Cathari
> Beim 2ten Bild Zensierung seines Namens vergessen ^^



Hoppla. Hoffentlich sind jetzt alle Namen weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(echt viel, worauf man da achten muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Chillers (17. Juni 2008)

Thorat schrieb:


> wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfahc mal Fresse halten!
> 
> Guckt doch im Armory, den Char und die Gilde usw. gibts alles....
> Vollpfosten ey...



roflkartofel..habe grad die ganzen statements durchgelesen und mich köstlich amüsiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das war mal ein netter thread..weiter so Leuts..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

achja..auch noch nie einen GM leibhaftig gesehen


----------



## Plakner (17. Juni 2008)

Is echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und geil^^
Will auch ma ein zusehn krign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terratec (17. Juni 2008)

Es gibt genug GM-Videos... ist zwar nicht so wie wenn man es selber erlebt, aber lustig anzuschauen ist es allemal!


----------



## Todesmarsch (17. Juni 2008)

Gibt bestimmt immer noch welche, die davon überzeugt sind, dass alle Bilder Fakes sind und das die Leute dafür extra ein "P-Server" erstellt haben um dann so ein Bild zu simulieren, um dann damit anzugeben *lol*

Ich hab leider auch noch keinen GM gesehen, aber dass muss ich auch nicht unbedingt. Bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden mit ihrer Arbeit.


----------



## neonoris (17. Juni 2008)

Vollpfosten wie oben bereits stand wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal die fresse halten

hab auch schon mal nen gm gesehen auf mithrilorden bei skettis hat uns (war mit zwei gilden kollegen da) in die halloween gestellte verwandelt.


----------



## Screen (17. Juni 2008)

hier mal für alle die genau wissen was gm's so machen und machen dürfen.....

Halbgott


----------



## Bundyal (17. Juni 2008)

Auf dem Mithrilorden lief mal eine Gm Priesterin gemütlich durch Eisenschmiede, allerdings gegen 2 Uhr in der Nacht.
Und gestern haben sogar 2 von denen an einem Rp Event in Menethil teilgenommen.
Soviel zu "auf einem Blizz Server wird man nie einen Gm sehen"


----------



## turageo (17. Juni 2008)

Mastek schrieb:


> richtig
> auf normalem server wirst nie nen gm sehen
> kannst vergessen



Weißt Jungchen - laber doch nich... Warum MUSS das ein P-Server sein? Ich hab auch auf Durotan schon einen vor mir
stehen gehabt, also was soll die blöde Miesmacherei? Echt wahr... keine Ahnung haben aber gscheid daherreden...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (18. Juni 2008)

Was finden viele eigentlich sooo cool daran, wenn sie einen GM im Spiel begegnen???
Hey, es ist NUR ein GM (von denen es viele gibt) der sich in irgendeiner Figur zeigt und halt ein <GM> vor´m Namen hat und nicht der WoW-Erfinder persönlich.

Ich wette, würde sich ein GM vor´m AH in Sturmwind oder sonst einem stark besuchten Platz zeigen, es würde sich ratzfatz auf´m ganzen Server rumsprechen und noch ratzfatzer würden sich zig (wenn nicht sogar hunderte) Player um den GM versammeln, sich´n Bagger freuen (oder sonstwas darauf tun), einen Haufen Bilder schießen und kurz darauf sämtliche Foren zuballern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es ist nur ein GM, nicht Jesus Christus.


----------



## Nottingham - Nefarian (18. Juni 2008)

bei meinem letzten ticket ist mir nen gm mit nem menschlichen holzfäller hinterher gelaufen den ich erst 2 minuten ignoriert hatte *fg* was whispert der mich mit "hallo" an ...


----------



## Cathari (18. Juni 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Was finden viele eigentlich sooo cool daran, wenn sie einen GM im Spiel begegnen???
> Hey, es ist NUR ein GM (von denen es viele gibt) der sich in irgendeiner Figur zeigt und halt ein <GM> vor´m Namen hat und nicht der WoW-Erfinder persönlich.
> 
> Ich wette, würde sich ein GM vor´m AH in Sturmwind oder sonst einem stark besuchten Platz zeigen, es würde sich ratzfatz auf´m ganzen Server rumsprechen und noch ratzfatzer würden sich zig (wenn nicht sogar hunderte) Player um den GM versammeln, sich´n Bagger freuen (oder sonstwas darauf tun), einen Haufen Bilder schießen und kurz darauf sämtliche Foren zuballern
> ...



Wenn GMs nicht so unheimlich nette und witzige Leute wären, wär's vielleicht nicht so besonders. Sie sind (wenn's nich zu lange dauert) meist für jeden Spaß zu haben, sodass man irgendwas außergewöhnliches erlebt, wenn sie sich zeigen 
Solange man keinen getroffen hat (oder nur einen muffeligen, der keine Lust hatte), kann man das vielleicht nicht nachvollziehen.
Ansonsten... Erbauen wir den GMs ein Denkmal. Hier und jetzt!


----------



## Riane (18. Juni 2008)

Mastek schrieb:


> ich heul nich rum ich sag nur meine meinung und das ist nicht verboten
> ich bin halt mal der meinung dass sich gm's niemals zeigen werden
> aber mir egal WoW is eh fürn arsch
> AoC FTW


Im Sinne von: _Meine Meinung steht fest, also verwirrt mich nicht mit Tatsachen!_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (18. Juni 2008)

Ich weiß nicht obs ein GM war, aber ich hab in Eisenschmiede mal einen Troll lvl 70 in Latzhose und angelstuhl gesehen der da im düsteren Viertel (oder wie das heißt) an dem See stand und geangelt hatt. Und bevor jetzt 500 Leute sagen "Ich kann mich mit meinem Schurken auch nach Orgrimmar schleichen!" ... das war aber ein Jäger und der war gelb. Ich hab schon nicht schlecht geschaut als da ein angelnder Hordler rumstand und man ihn nichtmal angreifen könnte. Zur erklärung: Ich spiele auf RP-PvP und da sind gelbe Hordler in eigenen Städten ziemlich selten^^ Hab allerdings nicht mit ihm gesprochen, da ich dringend zum raid musste.  Aber der sah schon lustig aus.


----------



## Humfred (18. Juni 2008)

Ihr labert.. hatte hier mal nen Thread gemacht wo uns ein GM weggetreten hat, uns Verwandelt hat usw. 
Sucht einfach mal nach Threads von mir, da müsste einer bei sein + Screens.


----------



## Necaran (18. Juni 2008)

Erstmal ein fettes lol an die leute hier die meinen man kann keien gms ingame sehen ich habe zwar noch keinn gesehen aber sogar in der spiel anleitung steht dass mann manchmal spieler sieht mit ungewönlicher kleidung und das seien dan die gm schlagt es mal auf^^
Wirklich und diese:Ich habs noch nicht gesehen und darum gibt es das nich,gehört in den kindergart(en und nicht hierher


----------



## Hangatyr (18. Juni 2008)

Mastek schrieb:


> richtig
> auf normalem server wirst nie nen gm sehen
> kannst vergessen



Du laberst so wie Du es verstehst.


GM schon 3mal ingame gesehen.

Hier ein Pic als bei uns in ein Portal in Shatt streikte.

Server "Das Syndikat"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## promo1 (18. Juni 2008)

Bin ma in der Arena unter den boden geplumst^^

Danach hat nen GM ringrichter gespielt in der mitte xD

64ger icemage gnom. und er schrieh " Auf die plätze, fertig, LOS !! "
Gegner hatten frühstart ^^


----------



## Sarad (18. Juni 2008)

Ich hab auch schonmal einen im Schlingendorntal gesehen... weiß zwar net was der da wollte aber egal ;-)


----------



## glurack (18. Juni 2008)

Wir hatten auch mal das Problem das Heigen verbuggt war..und das jedesmal(wurde aber endlich gefixed)...da kam auch nen Gm und hat  mit Heigen gekämpft..und ist dann gestorben..alle haben gelacht..*der ist bestimmt neu hier bla bla ging durchs Ts..Da hat einer Geschrien kann ich bitte ein Autogramm von dir..Keine Antwort...dann schreibt er in den Chat och jetzt Habe ich kein Autogramm von ihm...Da kam Plötzlich der Satz Vom Gm...Wenn dann von ihr bitte...Alle haben geschmunzelt..weil es halt ne Frau wa..Naja sind schon lustige gesellen


----------



## Zalasta (18. Juni 2008)

Mastek schrieb:


> 100%ig P-Server



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat.. ^^


----------



## Rudi TD (18. Juni 2008)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Warum sollten gm lvl 255 sein? die haben nicht solche ultra rechte wie ihr immer alle denkt und rennen in T10 Klamotten rum! die haben nur eingeschränkte rechte, immerhin sollen die arbeiten und net da rum spielen, soviel ich weiß (bin mir da aber net ganz sicher) Haben die nur lvl Fähigkeiten Teleportation und halt paar Gestaltwandeln wegen dem RP kram, und natürlich unsichtbar und sichtbar ^^




GM's sind in der Regel Stufe 1  und haben GM' Equip an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  So sieht das ganze dann aus (ohne Schwert)


Und doch sie haben ALLE Rechte die man ingame haben kann.


----------



## Rhock (18. Juni 2008)

Warum sollten denn GM´s nicht Ingame auftauchen? O_o
Ist doch Quatsch.Wenn dann müsste das schon im Vertrag mit Blizz stehen...nur welchen Grund sollten die dazu haben?


----------



## cM2003 (18. Juni 2008)

Mastek schrieb:


> richtig
> auf normalem server wirst nie nen gm sehen
> kannst vergessen


So ein Blödsinn... Wenn z.B. der Prinz verbuggt ist (als er das noch werden konnte) kam auch ein GM und hat ihn gepullt... Bei uns wars nen Taure im GM Kleid =)

Und nix mit private Server... Schwachsinnsgelaber hier immer... Eifersucht, nicht mehr und nicht weniger ^^


----------



## DreiHaare (18. Juni 2008)

Mastek schrieb:


> naja man kann sich auf P-servern auch wie auf normalen servern nennen



Das ist doch Quark...mir erschien letztens auch einer, weil ich Probleme mit einer Quest und ein Ticket geschrieben hatte. Er kam, bog die buggy Quest wieder hin und verschwand.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. Juni 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Was finden viele eigentlich sooo cool daran, wenn sie einen GM im Spiel begegnen???
> Hey, es ist NUR ein GM (von denen es viele gibt) der sich in irgendeiner Figur zeigt und halt ein <GM> vor´m Namen hat und nicht der WoW-Erfinder persönlich.
> 
> Ich wette, würde sich ein GM vor´m AH in Sturmwind oder sonst einem stark besuchten Platz zeigen, es würde sich ratzfatz auf´m ganzen Server rumsprechen und noch ratzfatzer würden sich zig (wenn nicht sogar hunderte) Player um den GM versammeln, sich´n Bagger freuen (oder sonstwas darauf tun), einen Haufen Bilder schießen und kurz darauf sämtliche Foren zuballern
> ...



Geb ich dir grundsätzlich recht!

Aber ich fands trotzdem cool, nach 3 1/2 Jahren mal einen zu sehen.
Einfach nur weils selten ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ektomorph (18. Juni 2008)

Hatte selber leider noch nicht das Vergnügen nen GM zu sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ABER: Selten ein Fred mit soviel Borniertheit durchgelesen...zur Belustigung der Massen taugts alleweil!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxsta (18. Juni 2008)

Mastek schrieb:


> richtig
> auf normalem server wirst nie nen gm sehen
> kannst vergessen



das ist so nicht wahr.

Mir ist mal auf Blackhand ein GM in LBRS erschienen und hat einen kaputten Questgeber gefixt.

Die Tatsache, dass es Dir noch nicht passiert ist, bedeutet nicht, dass es nicht möglich ist.

max
p.s wer mal sehen möchte, wie Kundenservice bei Blizzard aussehen *kann*, klickt auf

http://my.buffed.de/user/71530/blog_detail?blogID=974355


----------



## Plasticax (18. Juni 2008)

Es steht sogar im WoW Handbuch das man GM's erkennen kann und die hätten so ne lilane robe an, könnt ja mal nachschauen steht ziemlich weit hinten (bei mir auf S. 179)


----------



## Lichqueen (18. Juni 2008)

Wollte auch nochmal ein paar Pics beisteuern, für die Leute, die der Meinung sind, dass GM's nicht auf offiziellen Servern erscheinen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das kam nämlich so: Ein Mob in der Brennenden Steppe war verbuggt und lief immer wieder zurück zu seinem Platz. Der GM meinte ich soll den mal dort angreifen, wo er gerade steht. Gesagt, getan, adds gepullt, gestorben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nochmal gepullt und da hat er ihn für mich gekillt^^. Für den Tot hat er mich mit einem Kostüm entschädigt, was ihr auch gleich sehen werdet.


http://img131.imageshack.us/img131/9581/82557614ue0.jpg   Hier wird gerade gepullt.

http://img131.imageshack.us/img131/1414/24204815nr3.jpg    Da liegt der Mob auch schon tot vor meinen Füßen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/9639/14082622mg5.jpg   Das Equip ist sehr schön. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/8870/80060680bb4.jpg     Da fliegt er auch schon wieder weg.

http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/5235/48659132vr4.jpg      Cooles Kostüm.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Spiele auf dem Realm Mal'ganis im Realmpool Blutdurst ist also ein offizieller Server. Könnt ihr auch im Arsenal nachschauen.

MFG Lichqueen.


----------



## Dusktumy (18. Juni 2008)

Mastek schrieb:


> richtig
> auf normalem server wirst nie nen gm sehen
> kannst vergessen



Nur weil Du sowas noch nie erlebt hast, darfst Du es auch nicht behaupten!!

--------

Bei uns war mal in Kara Der Kurator nicht angreifbar. Also schrieben wir ein Ticket und ca. 15 min später kam auch ein GM ( Ein Untoter ) er sagte zu uns wir sollen einen Raum zurück gehn. ein paar min später schrieb er unseren Leader an das er jetzt angreifbar ist


----------



## Kronas (18. Juni 2008)

bei uns in der silbernen hand kommt jede 2 wochen ein GM in den tüftler (rp gasthaus)
und bei rp schlachten, theaterstücken etc seit ein paar wochen IMMER gm da gewesen


----------



## Riane (18. Juni 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> bei uns in der silbernen hand kommt jede 2 wochen ein GM in den tüftler (rp gasthaus)
> und bei rp schlachten, theaterstücken etc seit ein paar wochen IMMER gm da gewesen


Das hät ich an deiner Stelle nicht geschrieben. Nun kannst du sicher sein, dass bestimmt 200 Stück (die noch nie etwas von RP gehört haben) auf den Server Silberne Hand wechseln, nur um den GM zu sehen! ;D


----------



## Kronas (18. Juni 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Das hät ich an deiner Stelle nicht geschrieben. Nun kannst du sicher sein, dass bestimmt 200 Stück (die noch nie etwas von RP gehört haben) auf den Server Silberne Hand wechseln, nur um den GM zu sehen! ;D


der GM entfernt die schon xD
ein rp mäßiges GM beispiel:
'Möge diese Horde verdammt noobisher lvl 1 R0XX0R-Naps von hier verschwinden, sodass ich in Ruhe mein Bier trinken kann' und woosh sindse alle weg
*hust* naja schlechte idee

und die wissen eh nicht wo und wann das ist^^


----------



## Cathari (18. Juni 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> und die wissen eh nicht wo und wann das ist^^



Dann sind sie eben täglich überall, in jeder kleinsten Ecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (18. Juni 2008)

Cathari schrieb:


> Dann sind sie eben täglich überall, in jeder kleinsten Ecke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oh mein gott 200 GM verrückte lvl 1er auf der ganzen welt verteilt
*duck*


----------



## theduke666 (18. Juni 2008)

Also, Im Endeffekt hilft nur eins:
Alle müssen soviele Tickets wie möglich aufmachen,
dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit einfach höher, 
das man einen GM auch mal sieht.

Wenn er dann zu sehen ist:
Unbedingt alle über /2 informieren, mit Koords!


----------



## Cathari (18. Juni 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Wenn er dann zu sehen ist:
> Unbedingt alle über /2 informieren, mit Koords!



Und dann wirste für blöd erklärt, weil der GM nur für dich sichtbar ist :X


----------



## Kronas (18. Juni 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Also, Im Endeffekt hilft nur eins:
> Alle müssen soviele Tickets wie möglich aufmachen,
> dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit einfach höher,
> das man einen GM auch mal sieht.
> ...


ein GM half mir mal weil die angeldaily nicht ging (war raid...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und hab ganzen raid informiert... plötzlich standen 25 mann vorm GM... der war nicht sehr glücklich^^


----------



## Kronas (18. Juni 2008)

Cathari schrieb:


> Und dann wirste für blöd erklärt, weil der GM nur für dich sichtbar ist :X


nene der ist für alle da^^

(sry doppelpost  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Draeniii (18. Juni 2008)

sorry für die blöde frage, aber was ist an einem GM so besonders ?


----------



## Kronas (18. Juni 2008)

Draeniii schrieb:


> sorry für die blöde frage, aber was ist an einem GM so besonders ?


sind halt blizzard mitarbeiter^^
und können tolle sachen machen (hab mal einen gesehen der hat alles um sich herum in giraffeb/frösche/etc verwandelt)
und einer brachte den boden zum beben (bild wackelte^^)


----------



## Nospe (18. Juni 2008)

Auf dem server die aldor bin ich mal ins gasthaus gegangen(rp zeugs) und traff nen gm de mich in eine fledermaus verwandelt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das Gm's zum spass mitspielel find ich eig. nicht schlecht. Nur wen sie in einer inni oder raid oder einmfach etwas wichtiges stören und mich zb. in einn frosch verwandlen kan das auf dauer nerven  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




PS:aber nit ärgern die dauerhafte begnegung mit einem gm ist nich immer schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kayano (18. Juni 2008)

Ich spiele auf nem normalen PvP Server.
Hatten beim Marken farmen in Kara nen Item falsch vergeben (nebenher nen Schami equipped) und gleich nen Ticket geschrieben.
Plötzlich lesen wir im Sagen-Channel wie der GM uns begrüßt etc.
Er war aber NICHT zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er tauschte lediglich die Items, wir machten noch ein paar Witze und er verabschiedete sich wieder.
War recht witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Otama (18. Juni 2008)

Naja GM´s müssen sich ja nich immer in irgendwelchen sonderbaren Gestalten oder so zeigen manchmal laufen die auch als ganz normale Spieler rum. Ein Mage hat mir mal ein Poartal gemacht aber ich konnte ihn weder anflüstern noch hab ich ihn im Wer gefunden oder konnte ihn auf meine Freundeliste setzten. Wie bei GM´s eben wenn sie wieder einige ihrer Makros verwenden.


----------



## Cathari (18. Juni 2008)

Nospe schrieb:


> Das Gm's zum spass mitspielel find ich eig. nicht schlecht. Nur wen sie in einer inni oder raid oder einmfach etwas wichtiges stören und mich zb. in einn frosch verwandlen kan das auf dauer nerven
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Während eines Raids wurdest du in einen Frosch verwandelt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also der GM muss dann einen ausgeprägten Sinn für Humor gehabt haben - ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tribola93 (18. Juni 2008)

Jap, ich war in Stormwind und habe mir etwas im auktionshaus gekauft... leider habe ich es nur für eine Sekunde gesehen, aber ich bin mir 100%ig sicher dass vor dem Namen des Chars neben dem Briefkasten <GM> stand!


----------



## Secondsight (18. Juni 2008)

Severos schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed Community
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Mein Erlebnis war ein lvl 57 Gnom Hexenmeister in full T2 vor Og auf dem Server Nathrezim das war lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vérwanord (18. Juni 2008)

Mastek schrieb:


> 100%ig P-Server



Mein Gott, das Charakter gibt's auch im Armory, Link geht grad nicht, Server ist überlastet.


----------



## Klondike (18. Juni 2008)

Mastek schrieb:


> ich heul nich rum ich sag nur meine meinung und das ist nicht verboten
> ich bin halt mal der meinung dass sich gm's niemals zeigen werden
> aber mir egal WoW is eh fürn arsch
> AoC FTW




jaja...liest du offizielle forum, erkennst du gm´s machen sich manchmal sichtbar und machen auch nen spaß mit


----------



## Thewizard76 (18. Juni 2008)

Ich habe auch mal einen GM gefragt ob ich ihn sehen darf und da hat er sich gezeigt hatte level 1 und auf die frage warum er den so niedrig wäre und kaum Kleidung an hat sagte er mir das sie doch den Char nur zum Arbeiten haben und deswegen brauchen sie nicht mehr


----------



## Snowman_the_cool (18. Juni 2008)

in zul farak mal ein getroffen


----------



## razielsun (18. Juni 2008)

Mastek schrieb:


> richtig
> auf normalem server wirst nie nen gm sehen
> kannst vergessen



hmm, sicher? wieso kannst du so etwas behaupten? 

mein bruder und ich spielen auf dem abyssischen rat und haben schon GMs gesehen. 

an deiner stelle... ach hat ja eh keinen sinn...


----------



## Mikolomeus (18. Juni 2008)

Manno mann, alle die geschrieben haben das das auf einem P-Server ist, die haben sicher noch nicht das Handbuch gelesen!
Dort drinnen steht sogar: Die Gamemaster kann man an deren blauen Rüstung erkennen die im Spiel nicht zu bekommen ist!


MfG


ps.: den GM's ist es nicht verboten sich zu zeigen, hab auch schon einen gesehen (besser gesagt "eine" *hrrr*)


----------



## Cathari (18. Juni 2008)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> Manno mann, alle die geschrieben haben das das auf einem P-Server ist, die haben sicher noch nicht das Handbuch gelesen!
> Dort drinnen steht sogar: Die Gamemaster kann man an deren blauen Rüstung erkennen die im Spiel nicht zu bekommen ist!
> 
> 
> ...



Jep. Warum hätten GMs sonst optische Erkennungsmerkmale, wenn sie doch niemand sehen darf? Das wäre ja paradox, GMs überhaupt in Form von Charakteren existieren zu lassen, wenn sie unsichtbar bleiben müssen.


----------



## Tiandre (18. Juni 2008)

Oh nein, ich habe eine GM geshen! Jetzt bin ich ganz toll und der beste WoW Spieler den es je gab, denn GMs zeigen sich ja bekanntlich nur den besten der besten! 
Nein wartet, das war ja auf einem Privatserver, denn auf echten Servern giebt es gar keine GMs, und falls doch sind sie sicher immer Unsichtbar und Level 1.000.000 und wenn du nicht nett bist bringen sie dich um und löschen deinen Char!

*sarkasmus off*

Ist es denn wirklich notwendig schonwieder so einen sinnlosen "Ich-habe-einen-GM-gesehen-Thread" zu eröffnen? Da giebts schon genug davon -.-


----------



## Cathari (18. Juni 2008)

Tiandre schrieb:


> Oh nein, ich habe eine GM geshen! Jetzt bin ich ganz toll und der beste WoW Spieler den es je gab, denn GMs zeigen sich ja bekanntlich nur den besten der besten!
> Nein wartet, das war ja auf einem Privatserver, denn auf echten Servern giebt es gar keine GMs, und falls doch sind sie sicher immer Unsichtbar und Level 1.000.000 und wenn du nicht nett bist bringen sie dich um und löschen deinen Char!
> 
> *sarkasmus off*
> ...



Dann... Lies den Thread nicht, meine kleine, schlechtgelaunte Blutelfe 
Es gibt auch Leute, die den Humor einiger GMs verstehen und daher gern Erfahrungsberichte anderer lesen. Also... zick doch woanders, ja?


----------



## Melonix (18. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Also liebe leute was ist dadran neu das nen gm.....rumrent ich bitte euch der kan überal seihen  wen er lust hat kotz der euch die bude volllllllllllllllll..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (18. Juni 2008)

Shadlight schrieb:


> ist aber eh p server


Das wurde doch geregelt ey den Heather (der linke auf dem Bild) gibt es echt, guck im Arsenal. es gibt sogar mehrere
http://eu.wowarmory.com/search.xml?searchQ...Type=Charaktere


----------



## Redtim (18. Juni 2008)

also ich hab von meiner alten gilde gehört das maln gm in Kara war weil Prinz nachm wipe net wiederkam (weis netmehr ob ich dabei war oder nicht), jedenfalls screens gemacht.

Auf alle fälle hab ich nen GM gesehen als die Schmiede fertig war auf der Insel, keine rkonnte den typen anklicken, kam gm und hat probiert ordnung zu machen^^


----------



## Melonix (18. Juni 2008)

Ach und nochwas das sind alles haschbubis  Kornflaks fresser die kotzen mich sowieso an weisd nicht was ihr gut an nen beschissen gm findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cathari (18. Juni 2008)

Melonix schrieb:


> Ach und nochwas das sind alles haschbubis  Kornflaks fresser die kotzen mich sowieso an weisd nicht was ihr gut an nen beschissen gm findet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



9/10 GMs sind voll in Ordnung, also wenn du dich nicht betrunken vor den Rechner setzt, verstehen sie dich vielleicht besser und reagieren angemessen. Dann wirst auch du verstehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dexter2000 (18. Juni 2008)

da haste recht kotzen dich eh an


----------



## Reraiser (18. Juni 2008)

Screen schrieb:


> hier mal für alle die genau wissen was gm's so machen und machen dürfen.....
> 
> Halbgott




Also das ist ja mal göttlich. N ehemaliger GM kauft Gold. Wie genial ist dass denn.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chinsai (18. Juni 2008)

Mastek schrieb:


> naja man kann sich auf P-servern auch wie auf normalen servern nennen



ja aber dann steh da nicht dein name im arsenal


----------



## schmiedemeister (18. Juni 2008)

Mastek schrieb:


> richtig
> auf normalem server wirst nie nen gm sehen
> kannst vergessen



Nö stimmt nicht hab selber mal mit nem GM gesprochen und hab gefragt ob ich ihn mal sehen könnt weil ich  meinem sprechpartner gern in die augen schau...
er ganz nett und plötzlich steht ein Blutelf vor mir....
echt jeder der sagt war ein Pserver ist nur neidisch oder können es nicht glauben...


----------



## Kankru (18. Juni 2008)

100 %ig P-Server!
Natürlich net, der eine oder andere Bekannte von mir hat auch schon einen getroffen, die sind jut druff^^
Lasst mal euer "P-Server!!! Zomg, lol!!!" stecken, es gibt GMs die sich zeigen lassen und auch mal ihr Späßchen treiben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (18. Juni 2008)

lol^^ mir is seid 3 jahren kein einziger Gm ingame begegnet -.-

naja ich glaub aba das die bissl abgeschissen werden das die so offen in der welt rumlaufen^^ haben ja eigntl was besseres zu tun.. naja weiter so *thumpsup*


----------



## -kroni- (18. Juni 2008)

Bei uns ist auch mal'n GM in TdM Heroic erschienen, als sich die Tür nach dem ersten Boss nich öffnete, in Form eines Untoten Magiers und Bauarbeiter-Klamotten. Stellte sich als Sprengmeister vor und "sprengte" dann auch erwartungsgemäß die Tür auf ^.^
Und bekamen sogar ncoh "Schutzhelme" in Form eines Kürbis =P 

-> http://img521.imageshack.us/my.php?image=w...08145720oc2.jpg
-> http://img98.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wo...08145935ls3.jpg


----------



## Aitaro (18. Juni 2008)

hab auch schon einen zu sehen bekommen.. sogar direkt in shat.. war vor der aldor bank.. 

hab extra alle namen bis auf die vom gm drin gelassen.. an die p-server flamer -> schaut im arsenal.. da werdet ihr die chars finden.. realm: rat von dalaran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als es dann immer mehr leute wurden und es zu laggen angefangen hat, is der gm auf so ne rote netherrakete gestiegen und wie blöd losgezischt.. ging leider zu schnell und konnt kein screen mehr machen ^^ 

war schon lustig ^^

http://img76.imageshack.us/img76/8480/gmob7.jpg


----------



## streetzwei (18. Juni 2008)

jaja die Gm´s und ihr taten 

da gibts schon hunderte threats alle recht amüsand

mir ist noch nie ein gm begegnet hoffe einmal einen zu sehen


----------



## Haggelo (19. Juni 2008)

Mastek schrieb:


> richtig
> auf normalem server wirst nie nen gm sehen
> kannst vergessen



Lol? hab von ganz vielen gehört das in letzter zeit sich immermehr gm's ingame zeigen , sind ja auch ''lebewesen''

Is mir selbst auch 1 x passiert und ich spiele 100 % nicht auf nem privat server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (19. Juni 2008)

-.- wer hat das thema denn wieder hochgeholt?


----------



## MaaxxL (19. Juni 2008)

Severos schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed Community
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



omg den GM kenn ich^^ hat mir mal bei nem Problem geholfen.


----------



## Cathari (19. Juni 2008)

handyfeuerinecke schrieb:


> -.- wer hat das thema denn wieder hochgeholt?



Der Thread wurde vor zwei Tagen erst erstellt, Schatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldier206 (21. Juni 2008)

Hab auch schon nen GM ingame gesehen. War mit 4 Ally-Freunden bei nem kleinen OG-Raid und wir standen auf einem Dach von nem Haus um einen kleinen Vorteil gegenüber der Menge an Hordlern zu haben. Nur wussten ein paar Hordler anscheinend nicht wie sie aufs Dach kommen (Ja wir Allys kennen eure Städte besser als ihr^^) und haben deshalb einen GM angeschrieben, da sie dachten wir Bugusen/Cheaten uns da hoch. Da der GM uns ja nicht alle anflüstern konnt um uns zu sagen das wir da abhauen sollen hat er sich in Form eines Trolls gezeigt. Er verlangte das wir vom Dach runtergehen. Als wir ihm dann gezeigt haben wie man ganz einfach (ohne Bugs) auf das Dach kommt, meinte er noch ok ihr könnt hier bleiben.
Das blöde war nur, das jetzt auch die Armee der Horde wusste wie sie hoch kommt und uns ordentlich verkloppt hat^^. Der GM war übrigens sehr parteiisch, er sagte am Ende noch: " So und jetzt vertreibt diese Elfen aus der Stadt" (Was sich da wohl die Blutelfen gedacht haben^^). Habe leider kein Bild von dem GM, da er unter uns stand mit den ganzen Hordlern zusammen. Er sah auch nich gerade beeindruckend aus. Ein einfacher Troll halt mit nem <GM> vorm Namen.


----------



## Brigitte1960 (21. Juni 2008)

also unserer Gruppe ist gestern ein GM ingame begegnet auf Kult der Verdammten. Er hat meine Stufe 3 Troll-Schamanin in ein Skelett verwandelt, als hätte sie Noggerfoggerelixier getrunken. Unser Untoter Hexenmeister wurde zu einer Fledermaus und sein Wichtel zu einer Menschin verwandelt. War schon lustig.

Es war ein Stufe 70 Magier, der selber aussah, wie einer der Zombies, die in Todesend herumlaufen, so dass er, hätte man die Schrift über den Chars ausgeschaltet, nicht aufgefallen wäre.

Haben ein wenig RP mit ihm betrieben, da er auf der Suche nach einer Kneipe war und vor seinem Namen stand jedesmal noch das Blizz-Zeichen. Also es gibt sie wirklich von Blizzard ingame auf offiziellen Servern


----------



## Brisk7373 (21. Juni 2008)

er is auf keinem privat server 
klick hier für Arsenal


----------



## SixNight (21. Juni 2008)

Die Bilder von Cathari sind sehr nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 glaub des kein scheiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will auch ma nen gm sehen x)


----------



## The_Real_Mush (22. Juni 2008)

AFK08 schrieb:


> mich hat mal ne ratte Angegriffen


biste gestorben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ?


----------



## Seryma (22. Juni 2008)

Beweis das es Privatserver ist:

*Link*

Das sind alle "Heather's" die man findet, es ist aber kein Druide dabei...
*
	Heather	Keine Gilde	          6	Mensch	    Schurke		Dun Morogh
	Heather	Heiliger Gral	         70	Mensch	    Magier		 Nozdormu
	Heather	Keine Gilde	         20	Draenei	    Paladin		 Rexxar
	Heather	El cielo estrallado	44	Mensch	   Schurke	      Das Syndikat
	Heather	InC	                    28	    Troll	  Schamane	   Echsenkessel*

Jetz will ich mal was hören vom Thread-Ersteller...
________________________________________________________________________________
__________________



> er is auf keinem privat server
> klick hier für Arsenal



Such dir halt nen Namen raus im Arsenal, erstell dir nen Char aufm Privatserver, nenn ihn genauso und hol dir das selbe Equip...

dauert 5 Minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



so long
Seryma


----------



## Shadowmelter (22. Juni 2008)

Mastek schrieb:


> richtig
> auf normalem server wirst nie nen gm sehen
> kannst vergessen




schwachsinn. ich habe schon einen gesehn als ich für nen freund der kein gutes deutsch spricht und dem der account leer geräumt wurde mit einem gm kontakt aufnehmen musste um die items wieder zurück zu bekommen. der grund warum er persönlich vorbeikam war weil er gold haben wollte. wenn einem der account halt warum auch imme gehackt wurde muss man für seine items bezahlen in form dessen was aus ihnen wurde. wenn die items gezippt worden sind musste man die splitter auftreiben und wenn sie verkauft wurden das gold usw usw.

als druide habe ich aber keinen gesehn. meiner war einfach nur ein zwerg in ner blauen robe die es sonst nicht im spiel gibt. kein schnickschnack war an ihm zu sen. kein T6 oder sowas. einfach nurn blaues kleidchen ^^

iwo auf der wow-europe.com sind auchn paar zeichnungen von gms zu sehen in ihren blauen ausgehuniformen.

mfg shadow


----------



## [KoA-Mory] (22. Juni 2008)

Ich hatte eine kiste die konnte der schurke nicht öffnen ( skill 375 ).Habe darauf hin ein ticket an die gms geschickt.Prompt nach einigen minuten flüsterte 

 mich ein gm an und fragte was kann ich für dich tun?Ich beschrieb ihm die situation,darauf hin handelte er mich an und nahm die kiste an sich und sagte er 

 käme gleich wieder.Es dauerte nicht lange da erschien er wieder und sagteie kiste ist verbugt und das problem ist bekannt und fragte ob ich die kiste

 behalten möchte ansonsten nimmt er sie mit,leider könne er mir kein ersatz erstatten.Dann fragte er mich ob er noch was für mich tun könnte ich verneinte

 und wir haben uns höflichst verabschiedet,dies geschah in Eisenschmiede ich weiß nicht mehr wann.

 Ich hatte einige probleme im spiel zb. beim angeln in den zangermarschen das wasser war zu seicht man konnte die position ändern hat aber nichts gebracht

 darauf hin wieder ticket an gms diesmal ist keiner gekommen problem wurde nach tagen gelöst, fischschwarm wurde versetzt.Bin mal im berg stecken 

 geblieben,ruhestein konnte ich nicht nehmen ich weiß aber nicht mehr was der gm gemacht hat.

 Dies sind aber gute beispiele das die gms sich um probleme der spieler kümmern wenn sie nicht überlastet sind und wegen jeden furz angeschrieben werden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dradius (22. Juni 2008)

Mastek schrieb:


> auf normalem server wirst nie nen gm sehen
> kannst vergessen


Hast du ne Ahnung ich habe schon einen gesehn ist aber schon lange her auf Forscherliga der hat mich in sonen kack lepragnom verwandelt


----------



## Dexter2000 (22. Juni 2008)

die gms dürfen nicht einfach so durch stadt laufen, sie müssen ja tickets bearbeiten und wenn jetzt nen fehler ist oder ein boss funktioniert nicht, dann können sie sich das näher an gucken.

und jetzt kein geflame mehr das nervt wenn die leute keine ahnung haben, sollen sie nicht sowas schreiben ist privat server blablabla.


----------



## Kalatos (22. Juni 2008)

alle wo hier immer weinen das das p-server ist sind doch nur neidisch weil se selber noch keinen gesehen haben-.-


----------



## traumbasis1 (22. Juni 2008)

hier mal ein bild von einem GM kurz vor serverdown in sturmwind


----------



## Aeonflu-X (22. Juni 2008)

Lol wollt ihr mal echten Gm sehen ihr Volltrottel ihr seid doch nur neidisch weil euch keiner erschienen ist


----------



## turageo (22. Juni 2008)

Seryma schrieb:


> Beweis das es Privatserver ist:
> 
> *Link*



Und? Was soll das aussagen? Das der Char auf *buffed* nicht zu finden ist? Sorry, ich zerpflück zwar ungern
Deine Argumentation (v. a. weils noch so früh am morgen ist), aber das sagt überhaupt nichts aus. Du wirst viele
Chars aus dem Grund nicht hier finden, weil z. B. die vom Hochladen ausgenommen werden vom Spieler oder
weil er gar keinen BLASC-Client verwendet (ist ja immerhin nicht Pflicht auf buffed).

Wenn Du schon jemanden "beschuldigen" möchtest auf nem Privatserver zu spielen, dann solltest Du auch Beweise
haben, die das einwandfrei belegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg
turageo


----------



## turageo (22. Juni 2008)

sry 4 Doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharius (22. Juni 2008)

wir hatten mal das problem, dass nach einem instanzserver crash unsere 25 chars nicht mehr aufrufbar in der instanz festhingen. das ganze ging über mehrere tickets und forum posts. das ende vom lied war, dass alle chars einzeln per hand von einem senior gm wieder aus der ini geportet wurden. der hat sich auf jeden char eingeloggt und einzeln rausgeportet...
es hieß, dass jeder erst nach 3min wieder auf seinen char loggen soll. einer tats aber gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

blue is einer von uns und der sepple war der bearbeitende gm. als der sah, das blue noch gm rechte hatte, gabs bissel ärger. war aber trotzdem super nett und hat bissel was im gildenchat getippt.

http://www.maarkus.com/gmblue.JPG
http://www.maarkus.com/gmblue1.JPG
http://www.maarkus.com/gmblue2.JPG

100% echt. ignis draconis auf taerar - www.ignis-draconis.com -


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (22. Juni 2008)

AFK08 schrieb:


> mich hat mal ne ratte Angegriffen


Was hat das bitte mit GM's zu tuen? lass mich raten du bist pala und die ratte hat dich gelegt, und du warst level 70 O.o


----------



## Melih (22. Juni 2008)

ShadowOfTheMoon schrieb:


> Was hat das bitte mit GM's zu tuen? lass mich raten du bist pala und die ratte hat dich gelegt, und du warst level 70 O.o


lass mich raten du bist ein (nachtelf) jäger der von paladins gekillt werden und jetzt hier im forum schreibt die werden  selbst von ratten gekillt


----------



## Severos (22. Juni 2008)

LoL nur weil mein kleiner dudu nicht bei buffed.de gefunden werden kann, weil ich nur meine 2 70er hier angegeben hab (Scatty / Severos) , heisst das automatisch dass es nen p server is?!
Oh man... naja wie gut das es hier auch klügere leute gibt, die nicht vor neid zerplatzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (22. Juni 2008)

Mastek schrieb:


> 100%ig P-Server


Auch GM´s haben pasue. Und daher pasiert es nicht selten, das sich einer vor spielern zeigt und bisschen schabernack treibt.
Mal wieder KEIN grund, hier Rumzuflamen.


----------



## Neque neque (22. Juni 2008)

Mastek schrieb:


> richtig
> auf normalem server wirst nie nen gm sehen
> kannst vergessen


Das selbe zu euch beiden schlaumeiern


----------



## SixtenF (22. Juni 2008)

Ich geb auchmal meinen sempf dazu :-)

also erstmal die insel :-)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann nen tauren gm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und nen orc gm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cr3s (22. Juni 2008)

Mastek schrieb:


> 100%ig P-Server


http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...r&n=Heather


----------



## Samarxxan (22. Juni 2008)

Gestern bei nem Maggi Raid wurde ausversehen ein item falsch vergeben. Daraufhin schrieb der Raidleiter ein Ticket und nach kurzer Zeit erschien ein Gamemaster.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und plötzlich spielt der mit uns Streichelzoo^^ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und falls jemand ankommt mit Privatserver, Nein ich spiele nicht auf einen Privat Server.
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...3%A1thm%C3%A1ge


----------



## Crash_hunter (22. Juni 2008)

öhm gms haben keine ingame chars soweit ich weiß... da gabs doch mal bei giga en interwie wo en gm da war und der hat gemeint, dass die keine ingame chras haben sondern nur programme, mit dennen sie ingame antworten können


----------



## schredder07 (22. Juni 2008)

Ich bin mal mit meinem Zwerg-Twink durch Dun Morogh gelaufen, da war auf einmal ein Untoter Krieger, aber komischerweise freundlich, ich geh naeher und da steht dann <GM> neben seinem Namen, war aber auch komischerweise freundlich, daher konnte ich dann sein Level (255) sehen, naja denk ich geh ich halt weiter, laufe so 5 Minuten zu 'nem Questgeber zurueck und auf einmal zischt iws mit locker 10-fachem Speed an mir vorbei. ^^

Und... doch man kann auf normalen Servern GMs sehen, die sind nicht immer unsichtbar.


----------



## Ronas (22. Juni 2008)

es gibt auch kobolde ihr habt nur nie noch einen gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nene jetzt ma im Ernst: sowas lustiges ist mir leider noch nie passiert aber ich habe mal nen GM gefragt ob es die GM-Insel eigentlich gibt und wie es dort aussieht...darauf hin habe ich eine ziemlich umfangreiche Antwort bekommen in der er mir erklärt hat wozu die insel gut ist usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## nosmoke (22. Juni 2008)

klar zeigen sich gms auf den normalen servern

einst in if als sich 2 hordler dahin verirrt haben und im geist es lustig fanden auf die häuser hoch zu exploiden 
fand ich es lustig mit meinem schurken hinterher zu gehen   nach ca 5-10 min haben sie angefangen die leute die unten vorberitten (hauptsächkich lowlevler ) abzuschiessen und zuzudotten   ( war mage und hexer )     die leute die sich ebenfals aufm dach befanden haben sie aber in ruhe gelassen.

nach ca 30min plötzlich eine Frostnova    grösser als die vom mage   und da steht son gm   level ??        die frostnova hatte zum zweck nicht nur die leute da oben so lange wie gewollt einzufrieren sondern sie komplett bewegungsunfähig zu machen    zumindest alle pvp geflaggten leute      schliesslich hat er in einer sprache die nicht nur die hordler, sondern auch wir verstanden    die spieler die da oben stehen aufgefordert   wieder hinunter zu gehen      

er selbst stand danach noch ca 10min da  u nd  ist dann auch verschwunden

eine wahre geschichte vom server aegwyn ^^


----------



## Cathari (22. Juni 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> öhm gms haben keine ingame chars soweit ich weiß... da gabs doch mal bei giga en interwie wo en gm da war und der hat gemeint, dass die keine ingame chras haben sondern nur programme, mit dennen sie ingame antworten können



Schau doch mal in deinem Handbuch auf Seite 45 nach. Da sind GMs abgebildet und es wird beschrieben, wie man sie ingame erkennt. Bisschen überflüssig, wenn sie gar nicht existieren, oder?



> darauf hin habe ich eine ziemlich umfangreiche Antwort bekommen in der er mir erklärt hat wozu die insel gut ist usw.



Das hat mich auch schon immer interessiert. Erzähl mal bitte, wofür die Insel da ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. Juni 2008)

Mastek schrieb:


> richtig
> auf normalem server wirst nie nen gm sehen
> kannst vergessen




hab in feralas schon zwerg-gm auf flugmount gesehen... leider kein screen


----------



## talsimir (22. Juni 2008)

Mastek schrieb:


> richtig
> auf normalem server wirst nie nen gm sehen
> kannst vergessen




Falsch,

es gibt solche GMs die sich nicht zeigen dörfen und nur den Spielern per Whisper helfen dörfen
UND es gibt solche GMs die sich anderen auch mal aus spaß zeigen dörfen und denen helfen können bei Problemen!
Falls ihr das nicht glaubt schreib ein GM ticket und fragt einfach mal einen GM danach manche sagen darüber dörfen wir keien Auskunft geben WANN und WO wir euch begegnen aber evtl wirst du es beim nächsten mal ja erleben oder sowas xP


Sry für Rechtschreibfehler aber bin nen schnell schreiber XD1!!


----------



## Philipp23 (22. Juni 2008)

Also ihr tut ja gerade so als wären Gm´s Götter. Dabei sind sie nur arme Würstel die für Blizz arbeiten dürfen Oo. Mir wärs doch wurscht wenn einer vor mir steht.. Ausser er schiebt mir t6 oder so was zu. Aber sowas ist so unwahrscheinlich.

Also was lernen wir daraus ? Na klar ! GM´s Sind keine Götter ! Nur arme Würstel die ab und zu liebe brauchen von den spielern!


----------



## talsimir (22. Juni 2008)

nosmoke schrieb:


> klar zeigen sich gms auf den normalen servern
> 
> einst in if als sich 2 hordler dahin verirrt haben und im geist es lustig fanden auf die häuser hoch zu exploiden
> fand ich es lustig mit meinem schurken hinterher zu gehen   nach ca 5-10 min haben sie angefangen die leute die unten vorberitten (hauptsächkich lowlevler ) abzuschiessen und zuzudotten   ( war mage und hexer )     die leute die sich ebenfals aufm dach befanden haben sie aber in ruhe gelassen.
> ...



Richtig Gamemaster können zB. auch eine AOE Silence machen das heist nicht das ihr nicht mehr Casten könnt sondern IHR könnt nicht mehr Chatten/reden/whispern... Der Satz dieses debuffs heist soweit ich weis " Ihr seid nun unter der Kontrolle von Gamemastern ihr könnt weder Reden noch euch Bewegen schreibt ein Gamemaster an um den Sachverhalt zu klären" so in der Art.... Das gabs bei einem GIGA(wow) event vor ca einem Jahr da als Illuminatis Naxx im Fernsehen gecleart haben!


----------



## darkgod1 (22. Juni 2008)

Uns hat sich auch mal ein GM gezeigt bei ner Ingame Hochzeit.
Server: Die Nachtwache. 
Wir haben von der Hochzeit nen Video gedreht. Wenn ichs finde, lad ichs mal hoch. Da ist dann auch der GM dabei. Der hat uns vom Trauplatz bis zum Flugmeister begleitet.


----------



## TerrorFreak (22. Juni 2008)

Was für eine Schei*e manche hier ablassen ist echt unglaublich.

Natürlich kann man GMs auf einem offiziellen Blizzard Server sehen - Wusste bis gerade eben auch nicht, dass das etwas besonderes ist.

Mir selber ist schon des öfteren ein GM über den Weg gelaufen, zuletzt mit einem Twink in Goldhain. Keine Ahnung wieso der GM da war, aber letzten Endes standen wir so mit 20 Mann um ihm rum und haben nett gequatscht und ihn über seinen Beruf ausgefragt. 
Sein Char war ein Nachtelf, hatte ein Festtagskleid an und war LvL 70, ganz normal.

Wer sagt, dass man GMs nur auf Private Servern sehen kann, labert Schwachsinn.


----------



## Cathari (22. Juni 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Also ihr tut ja gerade so als wären Gm´s Götter. Dabei sind sie nur arme Würstel die für Blizz arbeiten dürfen Oo. Mir wärs doch wurscht wenn einer vor mir steht.. Ausser er schiebt mir t6 oder so was zu. Aber sowas ist so unwahrscheinlich.
> 
> Also was lernen wir daraus ? Na klar ! GM´s Sind keine Götter ! Nur arme Würstel die ab und zu liebe brauchen von den spielern!



Es geht nicht darum, dass es Blizz-Mitarbeiter sind, sondern darum, dass man oft lustige Sachen erlebt, wenn man mit GMs zu tun hat. Die Jungs haben Sinn für Humor und der ist durchaus einige Erfahrungsberichte wert.


----------



## Stüssy (22. Juni 2008)

mir ist mal einer neber mich gekomm weil ich ihn ganzez eit generft hab xD
er hat gnaze zeit  makros gespammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alexaner666 (22. Juni 2008)

Wieso der Apostroph?^^


----------



## lukss (22. Juni 2008)

Mastek schrieb:


> richtig
> auf normalem server wirst nie nen gm sehen
> kannst vergessen


mal die spielanleitung gelesen? da steht doch extra dass die gms blaue roben tragen die den spielen nicht zugänglich sind


----------



## Wow-Gamer (22. Juni 2008)

Scred schrieb:


> die könn sich leveln und zwar mit *.level up* und dann das level in den chat schreiben (alles in einem satz)



Dir ist klar, dass das nur auf p-servern geht, dort kann man sich seine befehle selber erstellen, sind sozusagen makro's, welche auf die DB zugreifen... Und die bei Blizz werden wohl kaum die commands der Mangos bzw. Antrix Leute benutzen... 
Bitte verzapf hier net so'n müll, danke...

Gibt 1000 threads dazu, ob das jetzt echte gm's oder nur -server gm's sind ist eig egal.

In China fällt en Sack Reis um, na und...


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juni 2008)

Seryma schrieb:


> Beweis das es Privatserver ist:
> 
> *Link*
> 
> ...


omg das sind nur die die bei buffed blasc downgeloadet haben schau mal aufm offi:
1.http://eu.wowarmory.com/search.xml?searchQ...Type=Characters
2.http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...r&n=Heather

und ich bin auch nicht angemeldet:http://wow.buffed.de/page/147/suchergebnis...1%5Bfaction%5D=

und bei blizz:http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Mug%27thol&n=Kampfer


----------



## ?!?! (22. Juni 2008)

Wow-Gamer schrieb:


> Dir ist klar, dass das nur auf p-servern geht, dort kann man sich seine befehle selber erstellen, sind sozusagen makro's, welche auf die DB zugreifen... Und die bei Blizz werden wohl kaum die commands der Mangos bzw. Antrix Leute benutzen...
> Bitte verzapf hier net so'n müll, danke...
> 
> Gibt 1000 threads dazu, ob das jetzt echte gm's oder nur -server gm's sind ist eig egal.
> ...



Ja was jetzt? Ist es egal oder nicht? Entscheide dich. 

Ausserdem... für den Spruch mit dem Reis kannst du dich ja richtig ereifern... Ist dir der Sack auf den Kopf gefallen?


----------



## Wow-Gamer (22. Juni 2008)

?!?! schrieb:


> Ja was jetzt? Ist es egal oder nicht? Entscheide dich.
> 
> Ausserdem... für den Spruch mit dem Reis kannst du dich ja richtig ereifern... Ist dir der Sack auf den Kopf gefallen?



Habe doch gesagt das es egal ist, der Anfang bezog sich auf das Zitat, das ein Gm auf blizz servern nur .level up schreiben müsste... Naja, erst lesen, dann verstehen, dann posten... 

btw: Sry wegen des Posts hier ist ja iwie off-topic

EDIT: Ich "maule" nur weil er keine Ahnung vom emulieren hat. Das wiederrum hat nichts mit dem eigentlichem Thema zutun, welches mir ziemlich egal ist... naja, ich habe nicht nötig weiter drauf einzugehen... und nur so nebenbei es kann dir ja eigentlich egal sein... deine letzten beiden posts bezogen sich nicht im geringesten auf das Thema, versuch das doch mal zu ändern.


----------



## ?!?! (22. Juni 2008)

Wow-Gamer schrieb:


> Habe doch gesagt das es egal ist, der Anfang bezog sich auf das Zitat, das ein Gm auf blizz servern nur .level up schreiben müsste... Naja, erst lesen, dann verstehen, dann posten...
> 
> btw: Sry wegen des Posts hier ist ja iwie off-topic



Dann maul nicht wenns egal ist... Du verstehst anscheinend nichtmal dein geschreibsel. mein Beileid.


----------



## Ecubeam (22. Juni 2008)

Ich habe mal gegen einen Menschen Kriger GM gekämpft ich war Schurke war 10 Meter von ihm entfernt und er macht Eislanze für was weiß ich wieviel Krit.^^
Und ich weiß net ob es so ist aber im Charackter PLaner auf Buffed kann man seinen Char auch mit GM waffen ausrüsten^^ dann hat man so 1500% Krit Chance und so was^^


----------



## Leto1 (22. Juni 2008)

Nochmal für alle zum Mitschreiben,

GM's sind Game Master und wie der Name schon sagt können sie so ziemlich alles mit WoW anstellen was sie wollen. Ich hab mal GM's in Orgrimmar gesehen: die Ihre Größe verändert haben, Instanzboose gespawnt haben, sich selbst in Instanzbosse verwandelt haben, NPCs kontrolliert haben, geflogen sind, sich unbesiegbar gemacht haben und gegen 100 Charakter gekämpft haben.... usw. Die Sachen die Ihr von GM's kennt sind nur Anfängerkram von Möchtegern GM'S aus Privatservern die sich von YouTube oder sonst woher abgekuckt haben wie mans macht. Geld stacken, instantleveln, Items erstellen und Porten ist längst nicht alles was ein GM machen kann.
Nur weil man oft nur von (selbsternannten Pseudo-)GMs aus Privatservern etwas hört, weil sich echte GMs um wichtigeres kümmern müssen als zu posen und ihr nicht vorhandenes Können zur Schau zu stellen heißt das nicht, dass sie nicht ab und zu doch in Erscheinung treten.

Daran sollten all diejenigen denken, die die Foren mit sinnfreien Beiträgen wie:"Oh Privatserver GM" zuspammen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mentor von Gorgo (22. Juni 2008)

ich hatte auch mal was ganz lustiges erlebt: ich bekam ein wisper mit: "hi, wie gehts?". ich kannte den namen nicht also sagte ich zurück: "jo alles super, dir?" der:"ja" und in dem moment steigt einer mit grauen equip von einem ZA-Bär ab und macht emotes in meine richtung. und dann kam etwas überaschendes. als ich shift+klick auf den namen im chat gemacht habe kam die meldung, dass keine spieler gefunden worden sind. der stand aber direkt neben mir!
ka was das war, GM oder nicht.
Aber einen GM hatte ich auch mal gesehen. wir wollten karazhan gehen und aus irgendwelchen gründen konnten nciht alle 10 in die ini obwohl wir, die selben 10, ein tag zuvor drin waren. ein paar von uns bekamen die meldung dass sie nicht zu der gruppe für diese instanz gehören. da kam ein gm als ein orkkrieger und reinvitete den ganzen raid und gab uns eine id.

muss dazu sagen, dass ich es komisch finden wie die gms rumlaufen. der krieger hatte nicht so sonderlich tolles equip.


----------



## Davincico (22. Juni 2008)

Sorry 4 Post  ^.^


----------



## Thorugrimm (22. Juni 2008)

An unserem Gildentreffen meines ehemaligen Klans war auch ein GM anwesend. Stufe 70 Nachtelf.
Mit "Blaue GM-Robe" und "Blau GM-Hose"
soviel erstmal zu lvl 255 und t 7 XD


----------



## Thorat (22. Juni 2008)

Seryma schrieb:


> Beweis das es Privatserver ist:
> 
> *Link*
> 
> ...




Och.. wie ich diesen Satz liebe... Weisst du welchen ich meine? Nein?
- Wenn man keeiinee Ahnung hat... Einfach mal Fresse halten k?
Du überintelligentes Kind, natürlich hat jeeeder WoW zogger auch das Blasc Addon richtig? Dann bin ich wohl ein "Niemand" weil ich das nich mehr habe...
Und von wegen: "Erstell dir en Char aufm Privatserver, nenn ihn genauso und hol dir das selbe Equip...
 Dauert 5 Minuten" kann ich nur nochmal sagen:
Einfach mal Fresse halten wenn man keine Ahnung hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf den meisten Privatserver kann man gar nicht ALLE Items haben, sondern man kann bei den "Verkäufern" die beliebtesten nehmen, für die anderen Items muss man inzen gehn, und hoffen das es droppt...




> Jetz will ich mal was hören vom Thread-Ersteller...



Jetzt will ich mal was hören von DIR! Mr. Besserwisser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadlight (22. Juni 2008)

genau... als ob er zum Treffen käm


----------



## Black Muffin (22. Juni 2008)

Samarxxan schrieb:


> Gestern bei nem Maggi Raid wurde ausversehen ein item falsch vergeben. Daraufhin schrieb der Raidleiter ein Ticket und nach kurzer Zeit erschien ein Gamemaster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XDDDDD


----------



## Redanijax (22. Juni 2008)

Ja ich war letztens auch mit ein paar Freunden auf einem andern Server und haben dort auch einen GM getroffen unser erster.


----------



## oThal (22. Juni 2008)

Das ist *100%* KEIN Privat-Server!

Letztens bei Maggi haben wir auch ein Item falsch zugewiesen und haben Ticket geschrieben.

Auf einmal kam ein GM Namens Zeramota zu uns und hatte bestimmt ziehmlichen Spaß mit uns ;-)

Hab auch Screens....wo 24 andere Leute noch stehen :-)

LG


----------



## oThal (22. Juni 2008)

Lol, Samarxxan, da war ich auch mit dabei ;-)


----------



## Samarxxan (22. Juni 2008)

Ehy Othal^^
Der Gm von gestern hieß aber Zeramott xD


----------



## Neyru (22. Juni 2008)

Ich musste mal fürs rp in einer Taverne wüten gehn...als ich da rein ging sassen da 3 GM's drinne und machten rp..
ich hab dann die aktion abgeblasen weil ich angst hatte die würden mich irgendwie bestrafen oder so ^_^


----------



## Arkoras (22. Juni 2008)

menno, ich hatte mal ein gespräch mit einen, ich hatte ihn fast soweit das er sich endlich zeigt aber dann musste er weg-.-


----------



## Sidious75 (23. Juni 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> menno, ich hatte mal ein gespräch mit einen, ich hatte ihn fast soweit das er sich endlich zeigt aber dann musste er weg-.-



Mir ists gelungen einen Gm zu fragen ob er sich mir zeigen würde.
Er war so nett und hats getan.
Es gibt gms die sich zeigen nicht nur auf dem privatserver.
Das ist heute vor ca anderthalb stunden auf Madmortem mit Amàrà meiner schurkin passiert. Getroffen haben wir uns in der Taverne weltend in Shatt

Das Bild ist niemals von einem Privatserver und meine Schurkin könnt ihr als bestätigung  im Arsenal finden.

Grüssle


----------



## Slavery (23. Juni 2008)

War letzens im Arathihochland questen, bei den Ogern im Süden und naja es war einfach mal wieder alles verbuggt...als ich dann n Ticket schrieb, erscheinte, geschätzte 30 Sekunden später, ein GM im Ogerkostüm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der war auch total lustig drauf, hat "geredet" wie n Oger und hatt mich danach noch ca. ne viertel Stunde unterhalten, während ich gequestet hab, seitdem hab ich ne ganz andre Einstellung gegenüber GM´s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Screenshots sind leider nich auf dem PC, aber wenn ich drandenk liefer ich sie nach! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (23. Juni 2008)

Also irgendwie wundert mich die Gegen auf den Screens..Wo ist das denn? Sieht schon nach P-Server aus O.o'

Lg Ara


----------



## Sidious75 (23. Juni 2008)

Das st die Taverne Weltenend in Shattrath auf meinem Bild


----------



## Maraduk (23. Juni 2008)

Scred schrieb:


> die könn sich leveln und zwar mit *.level up* und dann das level in den chat schreiben (alles in einem satz)



Der Befehl zum leveln heißt */setlevel xx*, nur nebenbei ;.)


----------



## Tearor (23. Juni 2008)

@ Threadtitel
www.deppenapostroph.de


----------



## Tünnemann72 (23. Juni 2008)

Mein Erfahrungen mit den GMs sind auch relativ in Ordnung:

Einer hat mich mal zur Namensänderung "gezwungen", mit der Begründung, dies wäre ein Rollenspielrealm und mein Charname würde dem nicht gerecht werden.  In der Gilde und den Buddys auf meiner Freundesliste stieß diese Maßnahme auf relatives Unverständnis, da mein Name als ziemlich "harmlos" angesehen wurde ... (oder darf ich mich als hochniedlicher, weiblicher Gnom mit Zöppekes nicht "Iamsweet" nennen ...?!  Da rennen auf dem Realm ganz andere Pfosten herum. 

Allerdings war die Ansprache und die weitere Konversation sehr höflich, so dass ich meinen Namen selbstverständlich geändert habe. 

Ein anderes Mal, habe ich mir versehentlich ein falsches Epicitem gegen PVP Ehre geholt; und da ich sofort ein Ticket eröffnet habe, wurde mir umgehend die Ehre zurückerstattet und das "falsche" Item entfernt, so dass ich meinen Fehler revidieren konnte. Auch dies ging flott und freundlich .. 

MFG


----------



## Lycidia (26. Juni 2008)

Ich hatte heute meine erste Erfahrung mit einem GM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe ein etwas aussergewöhnliches Ticket geschrieben...In RPG-Form und habe dann geendet mit: Danke fürs Kümmern und möge Eure macht niemals enden und die blaue Farbe Eurer Roben niemals auslaufen.

Innerhalb von 5 Sek. hat mich ein GM angesprochen. Zwar auch nur mit Makros, aber die werden auch genug zu tun haben, so dass sie nicht jedesmal lange Gespräche führen können.

Als er mir per Makro einen schönen Abend gewünscht hat, hab ich ihm das gleiche gewünscht und er hat sich bedankt. 

Ich denke, wenn man freundlich bleibt und die GMs nicht behandelt, als wenn sie irgendwelche Idioten wären, fährt man ganz gut damit^^


----------



## NWL (26. Juni 2008)

Habe selber auch noch keinen Gm gesehen , aber ein Freund hat mir erzählz , dass ein Gm sich zu ihm geportet hat wegen falscher Lootverteilung .
Hat aber bei der Begrüßung das Falsche Makro benutzt und das dann auch noch zugegeben *lol*.
Denke aber auch , dass sich GM's auch manchmal zeigen , denn was is dabei sich als Gm mal zu zeigen o.O.

MFG NWl


----------



## m@r1@n (26. Juni 2008)

Hatte heute mit meinem Twink in Ragefire n netten Blutelf Magier dabei und mich irgendwann mit <GM>Adrima angeredet hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
war schon lustig oder weiss wer irgendeine Möglichkeit das zu machen ohne GM zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (26. Juni 2008)

An die "Bah, eh nur P-Server"-Sager: Schaut doch einfach im Arsenal nach ihm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schade dass ich noch nie n Gm Ingame getroffen hab : /



> Habe selber auch noch keinen Gm gesehen , aber ein Freund hat mir erzählz , dass ein Gm sich zu ihm geportet hat wegen falscher Lootverteilung .


Hatten wir auch schonmal, aber da wurde das Item dann einfach per Ingamepost an den verschickt ders eigentlich haben sollte


----------



## m@r1@n (26. Juni 2008)

Also ich für meinen Teil kann im Moment nicht nach Charakteren im Arsenal suchen


----------



## Kamaji (26. Juni 2008)

Mastek schrieb:


> 100%ig P-Server



bestimmt nicht.. ist mir auch mal passiert dass plötzlich ein gigantisch großer Gnom in Skettis vor mir stand..  leider wollte er sich nicht mit mir unterhalten  hatte wohl zu tun.. xD


----------



## Kamaji (26. Juni 2008)

Maraduk schrieb:


> Der Befehl zum leveln heißt */setlevel xx*, nur nebenbei ;.)


 ich kenne das nur mit  "  /script .setlevel xx  "


----------

